# pcmcia - cardmgr: no sockets found!

## gmalleus

Im trying to get my pcmcia working.  I have pcmcia enabled in the kernel along with hotplugging the yenta_socket built in.  upon boot  I recieve:

```
* Starting pcmcia ...

cardmgr[6753]: no sockets found!

* cardmgr failed to start. Make sure you that you have PCMCIA

* modules built or support compiled into the kernel                          [!!!]

```

I have emerged pcmcia-cs and also done rc-update add pcmcia default.

Any help greatly appreciated....

----------

## gmalleus

*bump*

still having problems

----------

## Optimus'

Are you sure that's the correct module?

----------

## contextswitch

 *gmalleus wrote:*   

> Im trying to get my pcmcia working.  I have pcmcia enabled in the kernel along with hotplugging the yenta_socket built in.  upon boot  I recieve:
> 
> ```
> * Starting pcmcia ...
> 
> ...

 

I have just got this problem after emerging the 2.6.10 kernel.  I fixed it by enabling 16 bit card access for pcmcia in the kernel.

-- 

Geoff

----------

## projkt4

i have the same problem, i made sure that i had the kernel configured, and i have both the 16 and the 32 bit options checked. is this allowable? or can i only have one checked.

----------

## dncohen

I also get the no sockets found message.  I have both 16 and 32 bit support built in to the kernel (I don't see why that would be a problem).

I do not have any of the PC-card bridges enabled, though.  Are those necessary and if so how do I determine which I need?

I'm installing on an old dell latitude laptop.  The livecd was able to get network access through the pcmcia card.  Now I'm frustrated I can't get it going when I boot.

Kernel is 2.6.11-gentoo-r4 (if I remember correctly).

Any help is appreciated.  Thanks.

-Dave

----------

## gnoomy

 *Quote:*   

> I'm installing on an old dell latitude laptop

 

Me too... pcmcia works with 2.4 but I don't know what to do with the 2.6.11, and I need my network card!

I compiled it with the same options as you.

----------

## jbjoret

 *gnoomy wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   I'm installing on an old dell latitude laptop 
> 
> Me too... pcmcia works with 2.4 but I don't know what to do with the 2.6.11, and I need my network card!
> 
> I compiled it with the same options as you.

 

Look into your /var/log/messages. I can't get my ISDN PCMCIA card to work with Gentoo Kernel 2.6.11-r6, the original message is a IRQ problem. I still haven not solved it. My next try will be to remove pcmcia 32 from the kernel.

----------

## gnoomy

compiling with the 16bit driver only didn't work for me...

----------

## jbjoret

I have read some intereseting things in the sourceforge forum. It seems that this is a problem in the Kernel that appears after kernel 2.6.8. In the 2.6.12.rc2-mm3 kernel, they seem to have fixed something that could make the whole thing work, but I don't get this kernel to compile. If anyone has pcmcia in combination with yenta driver and Fritz! PCMCIA card, on a kernel >> 2.6.8 please let us know.

----------

## richard.scott

Its something to do with the kernels yenta_socket module:

http://www.kernel.org/pub/linux/kernel/people/akpm/patches/2.6/2.6.5-rc3/2.6.5-rc3-mm4/broken-out/yenta-TI-irq-routing-fix.patch

This is a patch for an older kernel version, but gives a description of the issue:

 *Quote:*   

> Some TI cardbus bridges found in notebooks and PCI add-on cards are
> 
> uninitialized.  this means the interrupt mode and the interrupt routing is
> 
> wrong in most cases, ending up in non working PCI interrupts.  this patch
> ...

 

I can't get a 3com 3CCFE575CT Pcmcia card to work with a 2.6 kernel. It shoes up in lspci, but nothing else happens.

It used to work perfect with the 2.4 kernel  :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## jbjoret

I finnally got it to work. This is a kernel problem and has to deal with yenta / pcmcia. I went back to a 2.6.10-gentoo-r7 and it works !!!

----------

